# Now available for FREE online: Candid reasons for renouncing the principles of anti-paedobaptism



## biblelighthouse (Jan 14, 2006)

Peter Edwards was the pastor of a Baptist church for over 10 years. Then, after much study, he changed his mind, and realized that infant baptism is Biblical! In 1795, Pastor Edwards wrote a book, affirming infant baptism. The book went through numerous reprints. As far as I know, it was last printed in 1841. It can be difficult to find the book now, since 165 years have passed since its last printing. Some old copies can be bought for high prices, but now you can read this book for free! The entire book is now available here online.


----------



## Mayflower (Jan 14, 2006)

Dear Joseph,

Thanks alot, this book has been agreat help for me 

I hope that more members will read this book!!!


----------



## non dignus (Jan 14, 2006)

Joseph,

Thank you for your scholarship and your zeal!


----------



## terry72 (Apr 4, 2006)

I have wrestled with the issue of infant baptism for a long time. I have been very strongly covenantal for almost as long as I have embraced calvinism. This book totally destroyed the baptist arguments that I held to that provided cover for me not embracing the logical conclusion of my covenant theology. After reading this book I could hide no longer from the from the inevitable. I have now embraced infant baptism after long study of scripture, being convinced by scripture and sound reason I can do no other.

Dr. Clarks little article I found on monergism.com also help me much. Thank you Dr. Clark.

Blessings,
Terry

[Edited on 4-4-2006 by terry72]


----------



## youthevang (Apr 4, 2006)

I too hold to infant baptism and I look forward to reading Edwards' book. Thanks Joseph.


----------

